# Anti-static watch?



## nocturnal323 (Dec 30, 2007)

Do you attach the clip to the metal on the case or elsewhere?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The case is good if the board is still attached to it. You basically want to make the elecrical potential between yourself and the computer parts you touch to be 0, so you want to connect the clip to something close to the board that is connected to the board. If the board is still attached to the case, then it is grounded to it. If the board is separate, then connect the clip to one of the mounting holes that has a copper trace around it indicating that it had been grounded to the case.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Shucks....I was hoping I'd find something about a timepiece that didn't lose time when I work near computers....

This has bugged me for the longest time, I had to quit wearing the watch while working on any! And, I mean only sitting and working...as well as working on the hardware.

The time would differ, the date would change. I was always resetting the date--- it's good exercise but I tire easily at 58...

It's not a big deal but, has anyone done any battery switching, another type of battery? 

It has a nylon watchband, stainless stell shell, nothing fancy.

Anyplace within a few feet of the electronics, affects my watch.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Wow, you guys really use those things? 

All kidding aside, I just touch the metal case (never work on carpeting) before I touch anything else in and around the computer.


----------

